# Vintage conway camera identification



## Lullabelle (Aug 10, 2014)

Hello
i was wondering if someone can help me identify my Conway camera. I have been trawling the internet and have had no luck. Any help would be much appreciated. It almost looks like a Coronet "O.20" Box Camera, but again I am unsure.


----------



## ristretto (Aug 10, 2014)

Found this web page:

CORONET CAMERA COMPANY | madeinbirminghamwebsite

The only reference to a 6x9 box camera given that I see there is.._
Ambassador, Box camera produced from around 1955. 6 cm. x 9 cm. pictures  on 120 film, built in green filter. In 1955 this camera cost £1 10s.  9d._

Does yours have the built in green filter? - maybe slides in front of the lens when you move a lever.

Another bit of info: camerapedia mentions French firm Tiranty working with Conway to market box cameras.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 10, 2014)

I've used these two sites before - your camera looks like the one listed as the Conway Standard. (Although Historic Camera doesn't show a model that looks exactly like yours.).

Marques d'appareils photo Scroll down to Standard.

Standard Camera Ltd. Camera Listing at Historic Camera - History Librarium 

Apparently the Conway was made by Standard Camera Ltd. There seems to have been a connection between Standard and Coronet, but it doesn't seem clear what exactly the relationship was between the two companies. 

https://sites.google.com/site/drcor...of-the-coronet-camera-company--birmingham--uk



(And if you use the camera you should get some nice larger sized negatives - nudge nudge, put some film thru it!)


----------

